# Is dewormer shrimp safe?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's the active ingredient?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

it was safe for my rcs.... not so sure about blue tiger..good luck


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

The kind of canine dewormer that I used in my RCS tank is called "Safe-Guard 4".
It contains Fenbendazole. I used 1/10 of a gram per 10 gallons of water. Just spinkle it in the tank and forget about it. It will desolve in a day or two. Do this maybe 4 days before your water change.
Zap, the worms are gone with no dead fish or shrimp.
Joe


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I was thinking about going with the Safe-Guard 4 Canine Dewormer from PetsMart and it has Fenbendazole as an active ingredient.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep, like Joe said, fenbendazole is safe.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

It will work. I used it about, I don't know, maybe 2 or 3 months ago. I only yesterday seen another worm. So I guess I will be dosing again. But 2 months, LOL, I can live with that.
Joe


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

you need to crush it up good or youll have some tiny white pebbles of the stuff sitting around. i use a bb size amount to start with and do it again 2 days later then water change day or so after. if they are still around do it again! it worked for me 3 times already with no dead shrimp.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

sweet guys.
thanks so much!


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

I didn't crush mine up. I just divided up the package into 10 equal lines and then added 3 lines to my 29 gallon. by the next morning, they had all sank and was on the bottom. By the end of the second day I could not see any of it and only seen maybe 1 or 2% of the worms and my tank had hundreds of them. They were all over the glass etc before I dosed. The third day I could not see any and haven't seen any for about 2 months I think is was.
The trouble with these worms is they get inside the egg area just before the baby shrimp are either hatched or the eggs are laid and kill the mother ending with dead eggs.
Customdrumfinishes has a good idea though. Safety first.
I don't know if there are types of shrimp or fish that this treatment is harmful to.
Good Luck
Joe


----------

